# East Texas Smoker Company



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

While looking at the cooking team thread, came accross the post about the East Texas Smoker Company. Anyone have any expierence with using them? I really like the Gator Pits out of Houston, but those suckers must be lined with Gold. I wish they were in my price range for the size needed. Anyhow, let me know as I might be purchacing one in the near future. EWV8434:texasflag


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Gator Pit has a budget line. Check it out at http://www.budgetbbqpits.com/


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*We have one*

Absolutely love it .


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

http://http://www.bbqpits.com/

Check these Out!!


----------

